# Looking for good Gardenia soap recipe



## Uechi (Apr 23, 2011)

Anybody have a really good Gardenia soap recipe they are willing to share?. My wife requested this scent. Since I am new to soap making I thought I'd check with other forum members. Thanks


----------

